# Headlight adjustment



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Not to bring an old thread back from the dead... but was an answer ever found? I can only find the vertical adjustment, can't find the horizontal adjustment. 
Thanks


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

See this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/45505-headlight-aiming.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Consensus is to use an allen wrench for vertical adjustment, a hammer for horizontal adjustment.


----------

